# Trying to conceive with T1



## charlieann94

Hi Guys,

I was hoping someone would be able to share their experiences.

I have recently been given the green light to start trying for my first baby with a HBA1c of 6.7/50mm - I have been on folic acid for around 4 months now.

I guess my questions are: 

How long did it take you to get pregnant?
How did you find being pregnant in terms of sugars etc.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated! 

Also, if you're in the same boat and want a buddy let me know!  xx


----------



## rebrascora

Hi

I'm afraid I have no personal experience but just wanted to welcome you to the forum and wish you all the luck in the world. I am sure others will be along to give you their personal experience and encouragement. I hope you have a good diabetic team to support you. Are you on MDI or a pump and do you have Freestyle Libre or other CGM to help you manage your levels? These are things which will perhaps help others to give you practical advice....


----------



## Leadinglights

There is a pregnancy forum but it may take a bit of wading through to find anything relevant and I think there is a section on the main site about pregnancy.
I think some areas have pre pregnancy clinics to advise you on preparation. Have a look on the website for your NHS trust.


----------



## Inka

Welcome @charlieann94  I have 3 children. It took different lengths of time to conceive each one, but the quickest was 2 months. However, what’s really important is not to stress each month. Relax, keep tight control, take your folic acid, and eat healthily. Focus on that not worrying about whether you’ve conceived. It can take up to a year apparently. Be positive and don’t over-invest each month.

There’s a really basic but good graph in the book Think Like A Pancreas which shows the usual effect of pregnancy on blood sugars. Generally, I was high very early on, then had pregnancy hypos (sudden and strong - be prepared), then the hypos ease around 20 weeks and around 26 weeks the resistance really kicks in. My insulin needs decreased early on then hugely increased in the later stages. Then sugars crash back down after delivery.

You might also be prescribed a tiny dose of aspirin when you’re pregnant as this reduces the risk of pre-eclampsia. I took it and had no problems.

My top tips are look after yourself physically and emotionally, really focus on relaxing, keep tight control by testing lots, and look into Active Birth and Hypnobirth. Just because we have Type 1 doesn’t mean we have to be passive lumps during delivery. We can still aim for an active birth


----------



## trophywench

Good luck!! - and make sure you both enjoy the 'trying' !


----------



## trophywench

Help!  I've obviously clicked on summat I didn't want to, and now lost the ability to add Smilies, even in 'Edit' mode after posting a message. Wanted to end with a knowing wink there!


----------



## jd89

charlieann94 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I was hoping someone would be able to share their experiences.
> 
> I have recently been given the green light to start trying for my first baby with a HBA1c of 6.7/50mm - I have been on folic acid for around 4 months now.
> 
> I guess my questions are:
> 
> How long did it take you to get pregnant?
> How did you find being pregnant in terms of sugars etc.
> 
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Also, if you're in the same boat and want a buddy let me know!  xx


I’m in the same boat!
My biggest worry is keeping my blood glucose within range, especially after meals. I’ve been on a low GI diet to help me prepare


----------



## Inka

jd89 said:


> I’m in the same boat!
> My biggest worry is keeping my blood glucose within range, especially after meals. I’ve been on a low GI diet to help me prepare



Are you on a pump or injections? The way to keep in range after food is judicious use of corrections when necessary, so a pump or a half unit pen is good. You correct to stay in target then eat a small snack later if needed. 

Also, bolusing the correct time in advance of eating helps a lot. As the pregnancy progresses, that time can increase a lot.


----------



## charlieann94

jd89 said:


> I’m in the same boat!
> My biggest worry is keeping my blood glucose within range, especially after meals. I’ve been on a low GI diet to help me prepare


Yay! Thanks for your reply. Would love to stay in touch if we're on the same journey


----------



## charlieann94

Hey,

Thanks for your reply.



Inka said:


> Are you on a pump or injections? The way to keep in range after food is judicious use of corrections when necessary, so a pump or a half unit pen is good. You correct to stay in target then eat a small snack later if needed.
> 
> Also, bolusing the correct time in advance of eating helps a lot. As the pregnancy progresses, that time can increase a lot.


Currently on injections but I have been approved for a pump. I have an appointment this Wednesday so should know more then!


----------



## jd89

Inka said:


> Are you on a pump or injections? The way to keep in range after food is judicious use of corrections when necessary, so a pump or a half unit pen is good. You correct to stay in target then eat a small snack later if needed.
> 
> Also, bolusing the correct time in advance of eating helps a lot. As the pregnancy progresses, that time can increase a lot.


I'm on the pump finally  it's definitely a lot easier to control now but I still struggle a bit with post meal spikes. Although the low GI meals I've been having have helped a lot


----------



## jd89

charlieann94 said:


> Yay! Thanks for your reply. Would love to stay in touch if we're on the same journey


Yes definitely!


----------



## Inka

jd89 said:


> I'm on the pump finally  it's definitely a lot easier to control now but I still struggle a bit with post meal spikes. Although the low GI meals I've been having have helped a lot



I find different meals - ie breakfast, lunch, etc - need a different pre-bolus time. As an example, breakfast needs a 30 min pre-bolus with Humalog and an in-range blood sugar. You could look at cautiously moving your bolus forward 5 mins at a time. That can be a massive help.


----------



## Em89

Hi everyone, I’m in a similar situation where I’d like to conceive in the next year or so. Im intrigued as to how you felt during pregnancy? I’m pretty much exhausted most of the time now, so I’m quite concerned I’ll be a zombie during and after pregnancy! Can anyone share their experience of how they felt during pregnancy and looking after an infant?


----------



## Inka

Hi @Em89 Apart from the nausea and the general heaviness of late pregnancy, I felt really good  Looking after a young baby is very tiring - for anyone. Of course, some babies sleep hours and hours, but those are always other people’s babies, I’ve found 

Why are you exhausted now? Work? Other issues? TBF, I didn’t know what exhaustion was until I had children, but the joy far, far outweighs that.

If I was you, I’d try to reduce your exhaustion as a priority. That doesn’t sound right. If there’s no apparent reason for your tiredness, it might be worth a general check-up with your GP.

Diabetes makes pregnancy harder mental work if you’re on insulin, but apart from that it’s pretty much the same as not having diabetes IMO. Managing a young baby and Type 1 is a juggle but there are relatively easy adjustments you can make.


----------



## EmmaL76

Em89 said:


> Hi everyone, I’m in a similar situation where I’d like to conceive in the next year or so. Im intrigued as to how you felt during pregnancy? I’m pretty much exhausted most of the time now, so I’m quite concerned I’ll be a zombie during and after pregnancy! Can anyone share their experience of how they felt during pregnancy and looking after an infant?


Have you had any blood test recently ? Could be a deficiency of some kind. You don’t have to suffer. You guys should set up a little thread on here, be lovely to see how you are all getting on. I luuuurve babies, I miss those days so much. Good luck to all 3 of you xx


----------



## Inka

EmmaL76 said:


> Have you had any blood test recently ? Could be a deficiency of some kind. You don’t have to suffer. You guys should set up a little thread on here, be lovely to see how you are all getting on. I luuuurve babies, I miss those days so much. Good luck to all 3 of you xx



You know you’re not too old, right, @EmmaL76 ?


----------



## Em89

Thanks for your replies ☺️ I don’t know why I’m exhausted, I’ve been to the GP, I’ve been to my consultant and they all brush it off. I don’t feel like it’s a normal amount of tiredness but I’ve had tests and they’ve found nothing. I’ve been like it for years. I may try again though as I have just changed GPs. 

How do you guys manage morning sickness etc? I’m worried I’ll throw up so much that I’ll go low and won’t be able to bring it back up! I know sickness is different for everyone but has anyone had it worse than usual?


----------



## EmmaL76

Inka said:


> You know you’re not too old, right, @EmmaL76 ?


My last 3 were all feet first breech which apparently left my womb paper thin!! Plus they were big babies so I think I have been stretched to capacity. The advise at the time was to go for the sterilisation at the same time as the section. Which I immediately regretted. Mind you not so keen on the words  geriatric mother appearing on my pregnancy notes lol.


----------



## EmmaL76

Em89 said:


> Thanks for your replies ☺️ I don’t know why I’m exhausted, I’ve been to the GP, I’ve been to my consultant and they all brush it off. I don’t feel like it’s a normal amount of tiredness but I’ve had tests and they’ve found nothing. I’ve been like it for years. I may try again though as I have just changed GPs.
> 
> How do you guys manage morning sickness etc? I’m worried I’ll throw up so much that I’ll go low and won’t be able to bring it back up! I know sickness is different for everyone but has anyone had it worse than usual?


If I may, have they checked your iron levels?  Just be mindful that there is a big range of what is classed as acceptable for iron levels. If you haven’t already get them to do a full iron profile paying particular attention to ferritin. This is a much better indication of your iron stores. I have hypoferritin my iron is always low but passes as ok but my ferritin is super low.   This makes me feel breathless, exhausted to the point of having to lie down after climbing the stairs, palpitations ears ringing and generally a right moody cow. Worth looking into xx


----------



## Leadinglights

EmmaL76 said:


> My last 3 were all feet first breech which apparently left my womb paper thin!! Plus they were big babies so I think I have been stretched to capacity. The advise at the time was to go for the sterilisation at the same time as the section. Which I immediately regretted. Mind you not so keen on the words  geriatric mother appearing on my pregnancy notes lol.


My daughter had a 58 year old in her clinic a few years ago who had been abroad to have IVF, my grandmother had her third child at age 48, after a 16 year gap and in the early 1930ies that was definitely considered OLD.


----------



## EmmaL76

Leadinglights said:


> My daughter had a 58 year old in her clinic a few years ago who had been abroad to have IVF, my grandmother had her third child at age 48, after a 16 year gap and in the early 1930ies that was definitely considered OLD.


Promptly Google’s how to reverse sterilisation


----------



## Inka

Yes, don’t assume they’ve checked everything @Em89 Make sure they have and tick things off on a list. Also, ask for the number not just “Fine” or whatever. My iron was always in range but at the lowest end of normal. My GP gave me some supplements and I felt a lot better. Years later I also had a low normal Vit D level, and, again, supplements made a massive difference. The B Vits and Zinc can be implicated in tiredness too, as can thyroid, coeliac, heavy periods, and many other things, including poor quality sleep, etc, etc.

Don’t let them palm you off. I feel tired a lot but I have reasons (three of them plus a dog  ) Tiredness for no apparent cause is the issue. Starting a pregnancy with everything ok is a good idea.


----------



## Em89

*books GP appointment* thanks @EmmaL76 and @Inka I already feel better talking to people who seem to get exactly what I’m moaning about  sometimes can feel very isolating when no one around you has T1 and doctors just blame everything on that, which I think is what they’ve put it down to all these years. I will definitely push for more answers this time, like you say, best to start off this journey feeling the best I can!


----------



## EmmaL76

Ahh your welcome, I’ve used online blood testing companies to get to the bottom of most of my issues. I know you shouldn't have to but doctors to have to take notice then. X


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Good luck trying to conceive @Em89 

Hope you can get to the bottom of your fatigue and tiredness 

Let us know how you get on


----------

